# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Astrit Kosturi: Vjersha per femije

## Astrit Kosturi

(Nxjerrë nga libri: Zogj të ikur. 

 BIE SHIU PIKA-PIKA

Rënka shiu pika-pika, 
O si rënka, o si bika, 

Të mwrgohet thatësira, 
Të çel' vjollca erëmira. 

Të harliset çaj- çairi, 
Të lajë vrugun gjeth' e blirit.

Të pjekë kokrrat halëziu, 
Të gazmendet cinxamiu.

Vapa barin desh' e thau.
Nga e keqja reja qau...



KAM NJE MOLLE

Kam nje molle, kam nje ftua,
Nje per Nadën, nje per mua.

Bashke e hame, thela-thela,
Era fryn e loz me krela...

Pastaj vemë nga burimi,
Plot mër-mëre murmurimi,

Shohim bletet ore-ore,
Sa te urta, punetore!...

Qeshet kroi, era fryn,
Sa i bukur fshati yne!...



ERDHI DIMRI

Erdhi dimri, me thëllim.
Qan gushkuqi, se mbërdhin.

Më shikon i gushëritur,
Drithëron, esht' i uritur.

I hedh fara dhe ai,
Zë kenaqet, ciu-ci-ci-ci.

Ai zog e unë femi,
Te dy lidhëm miqesi.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> (Nxjerrë nga libri: Zogj të ikur. 
> 
>  BIE SHIU PIKA-PIKA
> 
> Rënka shiu pika-pika, 
> O si rënka, o si bika, 
> 
> Të mwrgohet thatësira, 
> Të çel' vjollca erëmira. 
> ...


*Përshëndetje Astrit Kosturi,
Së pari i lexova poezitë tua për të rritur, më befasova për të mirë - me poezitë kualitative e artistikisht në nivel të lartë...
Viteve të fundit në Kosovë (me vdekjen e të pavdekshmit - Rifat Kukaj, Ymer Elshanit, Agim Devës...)letërsia për fëmijë, është vobektësuar në masë të madhe, besoj se përafërsisht kjo gjendje qëndron edhe në Shqipëri... kështu që sa herë njohtoj ndonjë shkrimtar për fëmijë, vërtetë ndjej një gëzim të madh...

I lexova tregimet e Juaja, fabulat dhe tash vjershat...
Ju përgëzoj për të tri zhanret e shkrimeve, duke Ju dëshiruar shëndet, jetë të gjatë... në mënyrë që ta begatoni letërsinë për fëmijë...

T'ju them të drejtën të shkruash për fëmijë, është një barrë e rëndë, që pak nga krujues mund ta bartin, por në anën tjetër, është një privilegj e këndshme që mund ta shijojnë vetëm ata që mirren me sahkrime për fëmijë...

Përqafime Astrit Kosturi!

*

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

BILBILI DHE KORBAT 

Prej zilie, pendë nxirë, 
Korbat mbledhur, me krrokamë 
Për bilbilin zërin mjaltë, 
Thanë e thanë e ç'nuk thanë: 

- Na mërziti ky bilbili 
Këngë pas kënge, ditë - natë, 
Sikur veç për të ka prill, 
Trëndafilë dhe lofatë ... 

Po bilbili gjë s'dëgjonte, 
Nëpër dufin këngëtar, 
Këngën ëmbël rreth lëshonte, 
Pa e ditur ç'thuhej, çfar ...


ARIU 

Një ari që kishte emër 
mjaltin fort e kish për zemër, 
Plot me zhurmë, aty - këtu, 
Bridhte pyllit dru më dru, 

Në kërkim të gjente mjaltë, 
Ngjitej drurëve më të lartë. 
Dhe tek hante me uri, 
E thumbuan në turi, 

U1ëriu sa s'u çmend, 
Po a vu ariu mend ? 


PULA LLAFAZANE 

Ka - ka - ka e ko-ka-ko, 
Kakariste në qymes, 
S'bënte pula vezë jo, 
si në mbrëmje, në mëngjes. 

Për ta shlyer fajn e rëndë, 
U mundua të bënte këngë, 
Kur pa thikën te gurmazi, 
Hoqi dorë nga avazi ... 




ZOGU HUTAQ 

Te një pellg, si te pasqyra, 
Veten pa zogu me ngjyra. 
U gëzua i shkreti shumë: 
- Sa i bukur qenkam unë! ... 

Zgjatu - zgjatu me dëshirë, 
Për ta par' veten më mirë, 
Se të mburrej ia kish ënda, 
Zog hutaqi na ra brënda. 

Mos qe gjeli këmbë gjatë, 
Do të mbytej zog' i ngratë ... 




 KOTELJA 

Eh, na ishte një kotele, 
Qafës mbante një kordele, 
Dhe në bisht kish një të tillë, 
Thjesht për tekë e për trill. 

Pa krenohej me kordelet: 
- Un' dalloj nga gjith' kotelet! 
E kush matet dot me mua? 
Fitoj missin kur të dua ... 

Pas kordelesh u hutua, 
S'u lëpi e s'u pastrua, 
Humbi pikë të bukuris', 
S'ësht e leht të quhesh miss ..

----------

